# Living and Dining Room Makeover



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a little belated, but I am so proud of the renovation we did so far and I thought you guys would enjoy some before and after pictures. We pulled up (ourselves) the yucky old carpet, had the floors refinished, painted and redecorated. It's hard to capture on camera, but there was a lot of paint involved in the living room. The wood paneling was a very dark stain and it took 3 coats of kiltz primer and 2 coats of paint to get the final result. There are still a few more things left that need to be done, but overall it is amazing to me what a little paint and some redecorating will do. We still have to paint the entire upstairs and do a few things to the kitchen, as well as the full and half bath, which will be our biggest and most expensive project, and one that we won't be able to do ourselves. It was A LOT of work to do the painting, but it saved a lot of money and it was so worth it. This is our first house.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are some more pics


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome transformation and you must be very proud that you did it yourselves. It's very gratifying - I know, I've been there. Enjoy your "new" house. It's beautiful!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

It looks great, thanks for sharing! 

We have to do a bathroom in our house too. I am having the hardest time choosing materials!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the robin's egg blue !!! The floors look beautiful. !


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely! You guys did a great job! Love the color!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think what you did there is really beautiful! (I see the dog on the new furniture!)


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh wow what a transformation. It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks wonderful!! That is a big job to do, but so worth it in the end when you can stand back and just admire your work!! Way to go!:thumb:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

how much do you charge an hour? Lovely.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh wow, Angela!!! It's gorgeous!!! I LOVE the color you chose for the dining room... probably partly because it's very close to what we chose for our bed room. But it just makes the space so bright, inviting and CURRENT. And your floors look GORGEOUS after your hard work refinishing them. Well worth the effort!

I'm glad to see you were brave enough to paint the paneling too. My husband and I argued for YEARS before he agreed to let me paint over the knotty pine paneling in our kitchen. We couldn't afford a whole new kitchen, but what a difference it made, just lightening it up by paining all that dark wood a fresh new color!!! (We also replaced the floor and the counter, but it's just a nicer vinyl floor and a new laminate counter top... Couldn't afford real stone and tile) The only problem with ours is, because it's knotty pine, the "knots" are now starting to bleed through. It has been several years, though, so even if I have to repaint it again, I STILL think it's worth it to have it lighter. NOW I want to paint our yucky, cheap, dated but not old enough to be antique, brick fireplace white... But I'll either have to do that without talking to him about it first, or deal with months of arguing about THAT too! 

Let us see your other updates as you get them done!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you women. you have us :whip:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> you women. you have us :whip:


Hey, Dave... I don't even expect him to do the work. Only not to argue with my sense of style. When I finally get him to agree, in the end, he always admits that it looks nice!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

You have every right to be proud! You really transformed the space into a beautiful area! Kudos!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Hey, Dave... I don't even expect him to do the work. Only not to argue with my sense of style. When I finally get him to agree, in the end, he always admits that it looks nice!


yeah all Daves must be alike. lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hey, Dave... I don't even expect him to do the work. Only not to argue with my sense of style. When I finally get him to agree, in the end, he always admits that it looks nice!


Yep, sometimes it is just smarter to skip that 'discussion/convincing' step!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> you women. you have us :whip:


Yup, Dave, I have my hubby trained well. He definitely had some input but basically I picked out all the furnishings and paint color.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Yup, Dave, I have my hubby trained well. He definitely had some input but basically I picked out all the furnishings and paint color.


Yeah, my experience is, if you leave it to the guys, they pick beige, and grey.. and maybe tan. :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

gorgeous! I love the floors and I'm so impressed you did it yourself! I love the green walls in the dining room! We are trying to pick paint color now for our dining room...and we are so boring... and we absolutely can't decide.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments. Part of my inspiration came from all those home improvement shows but also, from a balloon from my boys' birthday party, and I thought the color would look fab behind the dark dining room furniture. The wood floors are actually in pretty bad shape, they are pine and in rough condition in spots, warped, squeaky and with spacing in between. There is no subfloor, they are just directly on the breams so when they did the polyurethane it leaked down into the basement. For the money we paid to get them refinished we could have paid a little more for brand new flooring! Oh well, it will have to go on the waiting list...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. Part of my inspiration came from all those home improvement shows but also, from a balloon from my boys' birthday party, and I thought the color would look fab behind the dark dining room furniture. The wood floors are actually in pretty bad shape, they are pine and in rough condition in spots, warped, squeaky and with spacing in between. There is no subfloor, they are just directly on the breams so when they did the polyurethane it leaked down into the basement. For the money we paid to get them refinished we could have paid a little more for brand new flooring! Oh well, it will have to go on the waiting list...


Well, it sure looks good in the photos! (And the squeaks are "character" in an old house, right? )


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Living and dining room makeover*



atsilvers27 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. Part of my inspiration came from all those home improvement shows but also, from a balloon from my boys' birthday party, and I thought the color would look fab behind the dark dining room furniture. The wood floors are actually in pretty bad shape, they are pine and in rough condition in spots, warped, squeaky and with spacing in between. There is no subfloor, they are just directly on the breams so when they did the polyurethane it leaked down into the basement. For the money we paid to get them refinished we could have paid a little more for brand new flooring! Oh well, it will have to go on the waiting list...


Know what you mean about the pine floors. We have them throughout the house with the exception of the 3 bathrooms. Although we have a subfloor, we have warping, spacing and all kinds of dings. Of course, the dogs helped add "character" and our house is less than 8 years old, but when we built it, we built it to look old so got just the look we wanted. Just got a price to refinish the kitchen which is the worse room and you're right about the price. The worse part, however, is that we can't use if for 6 days. Can't do that with the dog, so it will stay as is.......


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love it! Beautiful floors! The hidden treasure!


----------

